# Alaska



## humpyflyguy (Sep 10, 2007)

Been talking with the girlfriend lately about getting married, she has only been begging for it for two years now. Well she had a great idea, going on a cruise in Alaska and for a special treat I could book a hunt or two while we are up there. So no plans yet but just starting to do the research, does anyone recommend a good outfitter or lodge. I am not sure what to hunt, moose, caribou, or bear. Maybe some have a good package deal? Let's hear some suggestions...


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Leave her behind HFG with the savings you could hunt all three and preserve your freedom and peace of mind.


----------



## sharpshooter25 (Oct 2, 2007)

Boy she is a keeper I will tell you. Any woman who will let her husband go hunting on their honeymoon either is an amazing woman, or just doesn't know what she is getting herself into.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Me and my wife did caribou one year, it was fun.


-DallanC


----------



## ripndrag (Mar 16, 2009)

if you are there mid july I will take you salmon/halibut fishing and show you the ropes if you want this offer stands for anybody on this board I love helping pepole catch the alaska fishing bug


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

lol sure she is saying you can go hunting on your honeymoon. She is still in ahh that you are getting married.

Id say you better be hunting moose knuckle on you honey moon our it will be a short marriage. lol


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

LandsEndLodge on Prince of Wales is top-notch in every way!!! Bill Miller is one of the hardest working guys and is a fun guy to be around.
Or if you wish I can help you plan a cheap do-it-youself hunt to some of the places I've been.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

longbow said:


> LandsEndLodge on Prince of Wales is top-notch in every way!!! Bill Miller is one of the hardest working guys and is a fun guy to be around.
> Or if you wish I can help you plan a cheap do-it-youself hunt to some of the places I've been.


Now known as Calder Mountain Lodge.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

swbuckmaster said:


> lol sure she is saying you can go hunting on your honeymoon. She is still in ahh that you are getting married.
> 
> Id say you better be hunting moose knuckle on you honey moon our it will be a short marriage. lol


Freakin hilarious and spot on! :mrgreen:


----------

